# US to UK Priority through VFS - UKVI Webchat



## rapaterson (Jan 6, 2014)

For those who are in the US and want to purchase priority service I am copying and pasting from my husband's live chat with UKVI this morning. We just wanted to make sure we weren't wasting our money on priority service if it wasn't available (there have been no posts on the UKBA website). Hope this helps some of you!

*Teofana said: Hello. My name is Teofana and I work for UK Visas and Immigration. How can I help you, today?Note that this chat will end automatically after 30 minutes.You said: Hi its a query regarding my wifes visa application fro US ? 

You said: From the USA 

Teofana said: okYou said: I need to know if VFS Global is the company to use for the application priority service as Worldbridge no longers does this service for USA 

Teofana said: please use VFS
You said: To confirm if we proceed using VFS this will still give us priority service ? 


Teofana said: Yes that's correct
You said: Thank you very much for assistance

Teofana said: Thank you TOO
You said: Sorry one more question to be clear i live in UK and britsh citizen my wifes american and going for spouse visa and i believe VFS will do this through NEW YORK according to website ?

Teofana said: Yes, that's right.Teofana said: Is there any other question that I can help with.You said: Ok thanks again *


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

I would be very wary of this information without an official announcement. People who have contacted UKBA in the past have received incorrect information. I imagine there are still some kinks being worked out with VFS and there has been no indication prior to this that there would be a switch to NY from Sheffield for the processing of settlement visas.


----------



## rapaterson (Jan 6, 2014)

I wonder if we just purchase it from VFS Global New York but send to Sheffield? I have been waiting to apply so I could do priority. I'm afraid if I send non-priority it will take months...


----------



## rapaterson (Jan 6, 2014)

nyclon said:


> I would be very wary of this information without an official announcement. People who have contacted UKBA in the past have received incorrect information. I imagine there are still some kinks being worked out with VFS and there has been no indication prior to this that there would be a switch to NY from Sheffield for the processing of settlement visas.


OK, so I went on the VFS Global website and it states to still send your application to Sheffield. I am going to go through this process this weekend and I hope all works out ok. I will keep updating this thread with my results. To me, it's worth the risk. I'll be posting a document checklist for feedback in another thread to ensure I didn't leave out anything important.

Thanks nyclon for your input! You've helped me out tremendously these past few weeks!!

Settlement priority visa
Price: USD 510.00 for each settlement priority visa application. This fee is in addition to the visa application fee. This service allows settlement visa applicants to pay to have their visa application placed at the front of the queue once received by the UK Visas and Immigration Decision Making Centre (DMC) in Sheffield, to commence processing ahead of other visa applications. Your dependents can also apply for this service at the same time as you but they will also have to pay an additional Settlement Priority service fee.

Important note: All settlement applications, with the exception of 'Settlement: Returning Residents', will be assessed by the UK Visas and Immigration decision making centre in Sheffield, UK.

Important note: This service does not imply or guarantee in any way that applicants using the Settlement Priority service will be successful in their visa application. All visa applicants must meet the requirements of the UK immigration rules.


Who can apply? 
Settlement visa applicants may apply for this service. Applicants should be aware that they may experience extended processing times if any of the following factors apply:

You have previously been refused a visa for the UK;
You have previously been refused leave to enter the UK;
You have previously been deported, removed, or otherwise required to leave the UK;
You have overstayed a period of leave in the UK;
You have been refused leave to remain in the UK by UK Visas and Immigration;
You have any unspent criminal convictions in any country.
If any of the above applies to you, you are strongly advised not to apply for the settlement priority service. You should also not apply for this service if you are applying for a visa to a Commonwealth country or British overseas territory. If any of the above factors apply, please note that your visa application will continue to be handled as a priority and processed ahead of other visa applications but your visa application may be identified as an exceptional case and processing may take longer. UK Visas and Immigration strongly recommends that visa applicants with any form of adverse immigration history do not use this service.

How to apply for this service?
Complete the online visa application in English, pay the fee online, print out the completed form and book your appointment at an Application Support Centre (ASC) in the USA– see the UK Government website for visas and immigration in USA pages for more information.
Print out a copy of the payment receipt.
You should visit the ASC at the time and date of your appointment. You must include a copy of the payment receipt with your application supporting documents.
*You should mail your settlement application to Sheffield in the UK. The only exception to this is Settlement: Returning Resident which should be sent to New York. *You must write ‘Settlement Priority Service’ in very large letters on the front and back of the outermost envelope of your visa application. This means the exterior envelope, for example the UPS/Fedex /USPS envelope. Please note that failure to follow this direction may result in your application not being identified and handled as priority. In addition, please ensure that you place your settlement priority service purchase receipt on top of your application documents inside your envelope.


----------



## kiwi94 (May 3, 2014)

*make sure you pay the correct priority service fee*



rapaterson said:


> OK, so I went on the VFS Global website and it states to still send your application to Sheffield. I am going to go through this process this weekend and I hope all works out ok. I will keep updating this thread with my results. To me, it's worth the risk. I'll be posting a document checklist for feedback in another thread to ensure I didn't leave out anything important.
> 
> Thanks nyclon for your input! You've helped me out tremendously these past few weeks!!
> 
> ...






**********************
So there you go I am supposed to pay US$510 and you should too if you are reading this and are trying to get your visa application proessed for the UK (through the USA). I was told through their pay as you talk helpline to pay for the US$170 sesttlement priority fee which I did but then I rang them back and said the receipt says its for a visitor visa only!! So then I was told yes thats probably the wrong one and you have to email VFS. I thought I could just pay for a new settlement priority service? but no you cannot. Youve already paid for one so I think you just have to wait until ....... who knows?! Im waiting to hear back from someone but yet again Ive been given the wrong informaiton and its very difficult to determine whats what. Soooooo anyone know how to expedite changing your priority service fee? if thats at all possible? probably means I need to spend $1500 and do a whole new application fee.....you may detect a little frustration in my posts. This has been a very long and painful process indeed


----------



## grasshopper33 (Mar 17, 2014)

Thank you rapaterson! And hang in there Kiwi, you are not alone! Frustrating indeed. If not for the wisdom of this forum I would have been so lost.


----------



## Chi-town (May 21, 2014)

So I have already sent my settlement visa in for processing, but would like to upgrade to priority. However, the vaf website only allows you to pick New York as a processing center, not Sheffield. Also, after I pay for it, do I email/fax it over as they've already received my application?

Thanks so much in advance.


----------



## kiwi94 (May 3, 2014)

Sorry you cannot get priority service once you've sent it. Unless your application is sent back to you (and then you can do priority) you're unable to use the service once it's posted/couriered off. For settlement visas (longer than 6 months) the fee is $510. Non settlemt is less but do not do this if you are looking at longer term visa, the cheaper service will not apply. On the website it says New York office for both settlemt and non settlement. This is because it's set on an old system (when everything was processed through New York). This is no longer the case. Send your settlemt application to Sheffield UK with a return envelope and waybill. (The only way to do it - ask at Fed Ex). 
Also if you have a long term settlemt visa application fill out and send in the Appendix 2 finances and sponsor form. This is a necessary part of your application! It does not say so when you use the electronic visa application but an absolute must if you want your application processed (I think they have not fully updated the online application process it is still in the early stages, I believe). Any other questions just ask. As I found there is no way to actually find out information apart from through other people here. The numbers to call and email addresses probably will just waste your time. There is a new system being set up and there are a few holes in the system. That all said, everyone's applications are very different so we all have different requirements but ask away here and you'll probably find an answer (or research your topic). Oh and one last thing send them as much information and original documention as your can to support your application. This is another must. Merely filling out the application form, doing the biometrics and sending a passport photo is not enough (even though this is what I was told to do). There is so much more to the application process, so do your research before you send off your application. Once it's sent off it's impossible to get back unless you withdraw your application (I could be wrong but this has been my experience). Get it right the first time and send them everything and hopefully it will get processed. I hope your application goes well. Best of luck


----------



## grasshopper33 (Mar 17, 2014)

Chi-town said:


> So I have already sent my settlement visa in for processing, but would like to upgrade to priority. However, the vaf website only allows you to pick New York as a processing center, not Sheffield. Also, after I pay for it, do I email/fax it over as they've already received my application?
> 
> Thanks so much in advance.


You can upgrade, see link below towards the bottom of the page for how:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/br...0135-post-your-uk-visa-timeline-here-349.html


----------



## ubeed (Jun 22, 2015)

*ubeed*

hi I am british citizen and i am applying for my wife as sponsor to come and join me in the uk she is american i have completed everything and she done her finger print today does she need to sen her orignal passport to Sheffield in the uk or she can go to New York ?


----------

